# Man dies while saving dog from Pit Bull attack



## PBLN

Saw several alerts to this and this is the only one that called the dogs pit bulls. And in fact goes a step further and says they are APBTs.... Am I the only one that finds this suspicious?

Man dies while saving dog from Pit Bull attack | 11alive.com

above article copied below:
DOUGLASVILLE, Ga. -- A man has died of a heart attack while trying to save a small dog who was being attacked by two dogs in Douglas County.

According to Wes Tallon of Douglas County, the attack happened around 3:30 p.m. in the 4000 block of Mitchell Mill Road in Douglasville.

Officials say the man, believed to be in his 50's witnessed two Pit Bull Terriers attacking a smaller dog. According to reports, the man man attempted to intervene and ultimately suffered a heart attack.

Douglas County Aminal Control is searching for the two dogs; they ran away after the attack.


----------



## American_Pit13

So they don't even have the dogs, but by what some random person said they were a certain breed......

Gotta love the ignorance of media.


----------



## rodrigo

wait ....this just in ..... perps were black it seems .


i mean we gonna throw some bs lets make it fun


----------



## ames

Right! Whatever happened to good journalism. where 3 sources were needed and verified before being reported as news!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Man died from a heart attack. He could have dropped his broccoli on the ground and had a heart attack. Hell my dad died in his sleep from a heart attack. People have heart attacks. That is life.


----------



## MamaPitty

Wow they're blaming pitbulls for heart attacks now. Pretty sure everyone is taught at a young age to NEVER go near a dog without permission much less ones without owners. How do we know that it wasnt the small dog attacking the pitbulls? My pit got attack by a weiner dog! People are always looking to blame somebody else


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## PITPAWZFAM

MamaPitty said:


> Wow they're blaming pitbulls for heart attacks now. Pretty sure everyone is taught at a young age to NEVER go near a dog without permission much less ones without owners. How do we know that it wasnt the small dog attacking the pitbulls? My pit got attack by a weiner dog! People are always looking to blame somebody else
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


seriously!! Chevy got attacked TWICE by the same Chihuahua!! stupid girl NEVER leashed this thing and it would just take off from here, run in peoples yards and he ran in my garage while my wife was sitting on the ground with chevy between her legs and charged barking showing teeth! needless to say, i was about to score A field goal with the little thing b/c my wife and dog were being attacked! lol (i didn't kick it! ok? lol)


----------



## Cheytmo

Ok, the guy is dead? But he claimed they were APBT? Such useful information from the dead.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks

How the HELL!would they know they were APBTs.I hate the media so much.


----------



## DieselsMommie

MamaPitty said:


> Wow they're blaming pitbulls for heart attacks now. Pretty sure everyone is taught at a young age to NEVER go near a dog without permission much less ones without owners. How do we know that it wasnt the small dog attacking the pitbulls? My pit got attack by a weiner dog! People are always looking to blame somebody else
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


That's so true. My rat terrier attacked my boy and my mom SWORE up and down it was the other way around. Not at all. If that were the case, the RT would be dead....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

this old crap shouldn't have been brought back up..still brings negative attention today..
I vote delete it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieselsMommie

It came up as a new post on my app, didn't even realize how old

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

I think this is my favorite version of the story.

Man Dies of Heart Attack While Breaking Up Dog Fight - Police & Fire - Douglasville, GA Patch

"The mans brother has opted to have the two dogs euthenized."


----------



## Katey

Katey said:


> I think this is my favorite version of the story.
> 
> Man Dies of Heart Attack While Breaking Up Dog Fight - Police & Fire - Douglasville, GA Patch
> 
> "The mans brother has opted to have the two dogs euthenized."


Edit: in my opinion, Bambi and Boo, and VERY deceptive dog names for Pit bull type dogs.


----------



## Ste11aeres

In all honesty, this story should serve more as a warning about cardiac health, than about dogs...


----------



## Sandy.klo

Did you guys see that one report where the lab puppy killed a baby and bunch of news outlets called this purebred lab puppy a Pit? Makes me sick.
I'll always remember when I learned the truth about Pit bulls... I was maybe 14, met my first Pit, a pup in a cage at a humane society, and said to myself 'hey, this is no monster, it's just a regular little baby puppy.' How is it that the kid I was has more common sense than half the adults on the planet?
PS- don't worry our local shelter is basically no kill, in a very liberal community, I guarantee the pup was adopted out.


----------

